# Anyone here blog?



## MistArts (Oct 15, 2008)

I've just recently start to blog and was wonder if any of you guys blog too. You can see why in my blog. Here's my blog:

http://frozenmists.blogspot.com/


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 15, 2008)

MistArts said:


> I've just recently start to blog and was wonder if any of you guys blog too. You can see why in my blog. Here's my blog:
> 
> http://frozenmists.blogspot.com/



"People are getting more lazy and stupid nowadays?"

I like your blog 
And no, I don't blog. I don't have anything to blog about.


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 15, 2008)

I know Shelley Chang has a blog but I can't seem to find it - even Google doesn't work >.<

And like CAT13 I don't have anything to blog


----------



## joey (Oct 15, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> I know Shelley Chang has a blog but I can't seem to find it - even Google doesn't work >.<
> 
> And like CAT13 I don't have anything to blog



Google harder


----------



## Jai (Oct 15, 2008)

I have 2 blogs, but all I do is post PB averages and sessions (the latter is in my Xanga, the first is in my Blogger blog, in my sig), I don't really have anything to blog about.


----------



## Faz (Oct 15, 2008)

http://www.xanga.com/fazrulz1

dont use it much.

My latest video on youtube is a blog

see http://www.youtube.com/fazrulz1


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm too lazy to keep a blog.
but i have a personal journal.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 15, 2008)

I made a blog-thing to put some puzzle-related articles up on the web. But, I never ended up putting all I wanted on it... It's at http://michael-gottlieb.blogspot.com/.


----------



## pjk (Oct 15, 2008)

Mine is in my sig (pjkdirect). I've never been too serious about it, but nice to have when you want to rant. I know a couple guys who make a living doing it.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 15, 2008)

I blog, but it's for my personal friends only.


----------



## Rabid (Oct 15, 2008)

I’ve done some experimental stuff to play with google-crawls..

http://mrsalk.wordpress.com/

I apologize in advance.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 15, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> I blog, but it's for my personal friends only.



this is also what i do


----------



## badmephisto (Oct 15, 2008)

MistArts I voted "no" to your poll "Should race discrimination be stopped?" out of spite. MWHHAHAHAaaaaaa


----------



## Escher (Oct 15, 2008)

evilmephisto!


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 16, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > I blog, but it's for my personal friends only.
> ...



Gimme the url


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 16, 2008)

i made one for fun. i will post the url when i'm finished with my first post 

...beware the profanity...

too lazy wrote nothing.


----------



## CADcubing1 (Jul 15, 2013)

fcwy1 said:


> I'm too lazy to keep a blog.
> but i have a personal journal.



How exactly do you start a blog on here?


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 15, 2013)

He forgot to write "Oh sorry, you were right about your times."



Spoiler



https://www.dropbox.com/s/ya8ucqzdwnsg5qo/2013-07-15 19.10.38.png


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jul 19, 2013)

I've got loads to blog about, but I'm too busy and my computer time is too limited to blog it all, even though Speedsolving offers an already-setup blog. However, I am slowly working on a new website (which can be found on my Speedsolving profile page).


----------



## rj (Aug 7, 2013)

I do! But you can find it yourself.


----------

